# ارجو الرد من مهندسين الاتصالات .. ماعو أفضل اختيار ؟



## mido_faster (23 أغسطس 2009)

انا بعمل مشروع فى الكليه بس فى اربع مشريع عاوز اعمل واحد منهم ارجو المعلومات عن كل واحد منهم واهم واحد فيهم فى الاستفاده ايهم افضل واحسن ومطلوب فى سوق العمل
1-mobile communication
2-optical fiber communication
3-microwave and antennas
4-communication net work 


ارجو الرد وشكرا


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (25 أغسطس 2009)

انا اعمل في شركة اتصالات خلوي .اخي الكريم اذا كنت من النوع اللي بتحب تتميز . انا بنصحك في مشروع microwave and antennas لانو مادة هذه المشارع صحيح انها صعبه بس هي من اساسيات الاتصالات، وكمان بامكانك اذا تعمقت فيهها انك تكون مؤهل لاي مقابل بخصوص شغل بيتعلق بالمايكرووف مثل Drive test technician  او field maintenance 
وكمان مجال التكمله فيها بالجامعة كتير حلو وانشالله ازا حصلت على وظيفه . بيكون من السهل عليك تمشي في التدرج الوظيفي للاعلى انشالله بوقت قصير وطبعا هذا بيرجع لهمتك


----------



## mido_faster (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يا مزفايز على الرد الجميل ده


----------



## mayora (26 أغسطس 2009)

i think that mobile communication is the best one becousethe 3rdand4th generation of mobile is existing and wants in telecommunication company


----------



## maem (8 سبتمبر 2009)

I think that Mobile Communications specially 4G is the state-of-the-art project and looking to future.
according to others , i can sort them 4 u in my point of view :
1. mobile communications
2. optical fiber communications
3. communication networks
4. microwave and antennas

the forth one here is based mainly on stronger theoritical background of antennas and microwave equations , if u know them well, so no problem taking that project , but if u cant u will -i think- face big problems dealing with these solid equations.

for communication netwoks , if u intended to make it u should have the basics of CCNA at least and u can increase your knowledge about it even during your next 
year

according to jobs market in real life , mobile communications and netwroks are rare , and to have a good opportunity you should prepare yourself well during your graduation project


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (10 سبتمبر 2009)

بلشت بالمشروع والا لسه . مش شايفين طلبات مساعده منك :18:


----------



## mido_faster (14 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا يا بسمهندسين على المعلومات والاراء الجميله


----------

